# State lands



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello everyone I am newer to Ohio (moved here 3 years ago to trumbull county).I have heard many horror stories at my work about people hunting on state land in this area (trumbull,geauga,portage) and having a lot of problems with people being rude or using unsafe hunting practices, My first year in Ohio was when an young hunter with a muzzleloader shot the guy on the grand river wildlife area. My question is, is this huge problem and is it even worth my time to try hunting these state lands. I understand state lands are always over crowded, but the way people talk gets me a little nervous about going out hunting by myself. Any thoughts or opinions appreciated.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, there is the optimum, then there are the horror stories, and reality usually falls somewhere in between! My BIL used to hunt Mosquito Creek Wildlife Area. He didn't stop because of encounters with unruly, ignorant hunters. He went back in too far for them! He stopped because, like me, he's getting older, and the terrain beat him up too badly! The same with Grand River! Believe me when I tell you, both places hold plenty of game! But you better be prepared to work for it!


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

I am very ready to work for it. i looked up the mosquito creek area and it looks like most of that is a refuge that you cant hunt is it worth hunting the area that isnt a refuge?


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

If you look at the areas you are considering you will see they are closer to high population areas and as such will receive higher numbers of hunters. However if you take route 11 south about and hour you will be in reclaimed coal lands that are in the heart of nowhere and that see about a tenth of the hunters that the high population areas get. However most of the reclaim areas are heavy brush with woods interspersed along with fields of waist high grasses. They do have a lot of deer on them and they are big, at least 3 are in the 16 to 18 thousand acre category. I hunt Egypt Valley wildlife area and have for several years now. I am running about 75% success and see very few hunters on the area. So my advice is get away from the higher population areas and drive further to a spot that you may not see another hunter all day like my first day went last season on the wildlife area. I will usually hunt 4 or 5 days with my brother and between us we will see maybe 6 other hunters in the woods during that time.


----------



## Ohio Hunter (Oct 31, 2008)

I have hunted Mosquito countless times over the last 10 years. There is plenty of places to go and room for everyone although every once in a while someone wants to sit on your lap. I live in Niles also and it makes for a easy drive. Send me a message and I can point you to some decent areas up there. May even make a trip up to walk around this weekend.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

tmitchell91 said:


> I am very ready to work for it. i looked up the mosquito creek area and it looks like most of that is a refuge that you cant hunt is it worth hunting the area that isnt a refuge?


True, but the area that is open to hunting is plenty big enough. My BIL took some humongous bucks out of there, and turkey. Plus, I think it's an advantage to have a refuge bordering 2 sides of it. The deer and turkey don't read signs and move back and forth. If you decide to go be sure to take a compass or gps. Both Mosquito and Grand River are pretty much flat as pancakes. It's pretty easy to get turned around on an overcast day.


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thats actually a good point about the refuge being an advantage . I live in Niles and my apartment borders mosquito creek by the north road refuge and there are some huge deer in that area (unfortunately cant hunt cause its residential. but I have seen some huge does and a nice six point. in the last several weeks.


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

Fab ill have to look into those southern counties i dont have a problem driving i drive to alliance every weekend. I definitely want to at least have a chance and not just be sitting in an area where theres nothing living from over hunting. I have a friend that lives on the grand river out in the Ladue public hunting land next to a state planted feed plot and a pine forest. Its seems like perfect area its got water food shelter its swampland and theres tons of crab apples. But he said the number of deer he sees has fallen drastically in the last couple years.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've never had a problem with other hunters in the 20 years that I've hunted public lands. I'm still wary though when approaching a stranger in the woods. 

Biggest issues are someone setting up close to you, and also them messing up a planned deer drive cause you didn't know they were in that wood lot. Sometimes they chase the deer to you, and sometimes you chase the deer to them. Usually, the quietest hunter wins. 

On public land, find an out of the way corner near private land or hike farther in than the other guys.


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

I've hunted state land (plus national forest, coal lands, Ohio Power, City of Akron property, etc...) in Ohio for 30 plus years. To be honest I've done pretty good on these properties. Not as well as small lot suburban Cleveland deer hunting, but personally I get more satisfaction out of taking a deer from a mile back in Grand River or Egypt Valley. When I go hunting anymore I prefer not to hear dogs barking or garage doors opening anyways. As far as safety, it doesn't seem to matter where you are, public or private. I have seen really stupid stuff on both. I remember when I was a kid over 30 years ago squirrel hunting at Grand River. I was set up by a tree trying to call a bushytail out and I hear some rustling from off to my right and 'blam' and a voice calls out 'I saw something move so I shot it'. A good early lesson to always be aware of what is going on around you when hunting. I've had similar experiences on private property too. On private property I've had bullets whiz over my head while in a climbing deerstand. That sucked because there was no way to get down in a hurry. In my experience private property can be worse because a lot of times people think they are the only ones there. On public land there seems to be a little more awareness that there may be another hunter behind the next tree or hill.

Also, the Ladue City of Akron property is on the Cuyahoga River, not the Grand River. There used to be semi-decent deer hunting there but I know it gets hunted pretty hard all season long, and the liberal tags the past few years really cut into the population there. Still some good deer get taken on a regular basis.

Wherever you go, good luck and be safe.


----------

